# Soap is too soft



## JudyM (Jan 9, 2015)

I doubled a recipe without checking it out on soapcalc. Mistake #1?

I added honey and oatmeal before trace cause I couldn't remember when to add it. Mistake #2?

I added too much honey. I should have added 2 teaspoons but added 2 tablespoons! BIG mistake.

Is it all of the above or one particular thing that caused it to be softer?


----------



## shellmar (Apr 4, 2008)

One reason for a softer bar is not using enough lye, which in turn results in excess fat and a softer bar.

I think you should have checked the lye amount with doubling the recipe. 

Adding the extra honey...I'm not sure about that. Honey is basically sugar and sugar is supposed to help harden soap.


----------



## mkacy (Dec 10, 2008)

I would say none of the above, what oils did you use for
your base/or possibly, maybe its just a matter of waiting 
for some of the water to evap?

I recently ruined an entire 6 lb batch because Hubby started
talking to me while I was measuring, I accidentally added a
soap softening oil twice as in twice as much as the recipe
called for....that one hurt to throw out.


----------



## JudyM (Jan 9, 2015)

mkacy said:


> I would say none of the above, what oils did you use for
> your base/or possibly, maybe its just a matter of waiting
> for some of the water to evap?


I hope it just needs to evap! I've made this twice before and it hardened fairly quickly. I'm at work at the moment but I know I used olive oil and coconut oil (and canola oil I think).


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

It looks like you have a lot of soft oils so it would normally take a lot longer to firm up and cure. Adding extra honey isn't going to make the batch to soft. Just give this batch a little extra time to cure. Honey and oats can be added pretty much anytime you want.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

mkacy said:


> I recently ruined an entire 6 lb batch because Hubby started
> talking to me while I was measuring, I accidentally added a
> soap softening oil twice as in twice as much as the recipe
> called for....that one hurt to throw out.


You could have saved this batch by rebatching it and adding the proper amount of lye solution (lye and water) for the extra oils.


----------

